# MECA April Fool's Fest. 3/28. Lebanon, TN.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*When:*
March 28, 2010.

*Where:*
James E. Ward Agricultural & Community Center
945 Baddour Parkway, Lebanon, TN 37087
I-40, Exit 239B 

*Link to details:*
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/3-28-10TN.pdf


Looks like judging starts at 11am. I'm about 2 hours from this place, so I don't know when I'll show up. Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there. I'm looking foward to Vinny judging the car.


----------



## AcuraCl1 (Apr 28, 2005)

I will be there


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

i was at the first in 99, and others, i pray i make this one


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

good deal.

Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> *When:*
> March 28, 2010.
> 
> *Where:*
> ...


One correction though. The address listed in this post is incorrect. That's the address to the shop that is hosting the show. Look at the flyer for the address to the James Ward Agr Center.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the correction. I remember seeing two addresses but don't recall seeing that one at all.
Whoops!

Zach fixed the OP for me.

Thanks Zach, you sexy brazillian (jujitsu dude).


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just a reminder.

What time are you guys planning to get there?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

No baseball games or practice Sunday. Might try to make it up.

Anyone going to the Mad Vette show on Saturday?


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

Not sure when ill roll in. Depends on if I work the night before. I maybe asleep in the car when y'all get there. Good ole night shift.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> No baseball games or practice Sunday. Might try to make it up.
> 
> Anyone going to the Mad Vette show on Saturday?


I'll be going to both shows.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I considered going to madvette and staying the night with a friend in the area, per his suggestion. But I’m trying to spend as little as possible since I’ve got a little on the way, so paying $40-50 for entry fees alone that weekend aren’t really looking like a possibility. 


But, I hope you get to make it out Kirk. I'm hoping that maybe Andrew can catch a ride with me up there if he's still back in town.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Cannot make the Dave's MadVette show on Saturday for sure. Trying to squeek in Aprils Fools Fest. Looking back I have never went to it. Always lagging from SBN and have never been.

Bikini: You have a little one on the way?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Bikini: You have a little one on the way?


Yep. 
Nov 5th is the due date. 


Isn’t Lebanon where the finals were held last year? Mike said it was covered for the SQ section. Weather is forecasting rain on Sunday in Lebanon as of this morning, so that might be a problem. But if we’re under a covered section I’ll still come out.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

There's a fairly decent sized pavilion where the sq is usually done.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

looks like i have found something to do on sunday


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ you gonna be in that area? Sweet!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah, i will make the 5 hr trip from indiana to meet up with you guys


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

whoa!
Alright, then. See you there!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Isn’t Lebanon where the finals were held last year? Mike said it was covered for the SQ section.


Finals were in Nashville last year at the Fairgrounds. Lebanon shows are a different place all together. There is a covered area for SQ. We have had some great shows here. This is where finals will be this year as the fairgrounds in Nashville has been or will be sold.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i will have nothing to show off, but a rental car


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> I considered going to madvette and staying the night with a friend in the area, per his suggestion. But I’m trying to spend as little as possible since I’ve got a little on the way, so paying $40-50 for entry fees alone that weekend aren’t really looking like a possibility.


Right there with ya brother. Had mine back in July and yeah, it REALLY squeezes the competition budget. 

Punchline is that I went out and bought a SUV so I have more room (babys take up a lot more room than youd think) and naturally NOTHING of my old system will fit in there so I have to COMPLETELY design, build and tune a system from scratch. That should be cheap. But on the bright side, I have plenty of room for a stroller and diapers! :thumbsup:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ so are you competing this year at all then? Or do you still have the accord?

Steve, you're right, that's my bad. I knew I heard something about finals at Lebanon. Guess it's this coming year.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you for choosing Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites. Here is your reservation information. 
Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites
826 S. CUMBERLAND STREET
LEBANON, TN 37087


 CONFIRMED!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Erin, my little one( the stoner in my avatar) showed up in May. They are sooooo much fun. Enjoy the time with your wife, its such an amazing thing to watch the transformation and see it happen.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ so are you competing this year at all then? Or do you still have the accord?


I do plan on it. Im the least talented installer in the world and add to that a general lack of money and a need to do a complete, from scratch build, it wont be anytime soon. The Accord is gone. Traded her in on the new Edge. 

I really want to get it up and running though. I still love this stuff and am really excited about putting together a new setup especially after 3 years with the same car and gear.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

Look forward to competing with you this year Aaron. Take your time tho let me get a head start.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

cool...Im going to try and make this ...the PDF link to the addrress isnt opening for me though ...Is it my stoopid puter ? or is the page cleared ?


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

Its exit 239b 945 baddour parkway. Lebanon, th 37087 its not far from interstate.


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

those edges are nice. i'm in a escape this year.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

and we're back up... see you guys tomorrow. I should be there around 10:30, depending on traffic.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I just got back from Dave Hale's show. See you guys tomorrow in Lebanon. Or...if you're drinking beer in Downtown Nashville you'll see me tonight.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

made it....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet.

Weather looks like it's gonna be crappy. Hoping you guys are right about it being covered for SQ. :/


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Good seeing you guys, today.
Martin, glad you made it out, man!

To the competitors... this might interest you (you'll know what I'm talking about... note the air pressure portion about 1/3rd down, and do your reading from there). 
Speed of sound in air and the temperature calculator air pressure - table density of air calculation acoustic impedance air density sea level velocity ideal gas 20 degrees or 21 degrees Celsius C - sengpielaudio Sengpiel Berlin
&
Calculation speed of sound in humid air and the air pressure density of water density - sengpielaudio
&
Aerospaceweb.org | Atmospheric Properties Calculator



- Erin


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

was nice meeting you all. also>thank's for letting me have some seat time.

martin


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

MacLeod said:


> I do plan on it. Im the least talented installer in the world and add to that a general lack of money and a need to do a complete, from scratch build, it wont be anytime soon. The Accord is gone. Traded her in on the new Edge.
> 
> I really want to get it up and running though. I still love this stuff and am really excited about putting together a new setup especially after 3 years with the same car and gear.


Aaron,

My wife has an Edge and I would so much like to put a system in it. I haven't found a whole lot of space for some decent sized amps. I know JML Audio in St. Louis did one and pulled the spare tire to use the well for a subwoofer and amplifier installation. Those a-pillars are just crying for a 3" and a tweeter in there.

Unfortunately I'm sure the wife won't let me cut up her Edge. I'm not sure it matters anyway since she has the fader set up so that the music is coming from behind her. I tried to explain it but if fell on _deaf ears_.

Hope to see you competing again soon.

Mike.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Mike! 

The back seats have a pretty good amount of room so Im thinking my amps will go there. As for speakers, I dont know where Im gonna put them.

I bought some of the Founteck 3's last week and was going to use them full range in the A pillars running as a 2 way but Im debating that now. Now Im back to trying something in the kicks with tweets in the A pillars. Im still not sure.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> * Im the least talented installer in the world *


I think I may be right there with you. That is why I am going with the stealth install to start and taking it slowly.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

We should get together and do an install sometime. Id bet it would be awesome! We could take it to competitions and show it off. I can just see it now............


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I think your high frequencies maybe a little bright.


----------

